

Ask HN: Are HN Mirrors allowed? - franciscop

What&#x27;s the official opinion about articles like <i>Another Unsolicited HN Redesign</i> [1]?<p>Are mirrors&#x2F;redesigns of HN allowed in a meaningful way? Can I implement the above mentioned design on my own fetching data from HN and share it?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8574198
======
minimaxir
The linked article isn't a HN mirror, it's a _mockup_.

At the least, it's impossible to make a completely functional mirror due to
the lack of authentication in any API.

~~~
franciscop
I know it's a mockup, but I mean if anyone was to extend that mockup and make
a real website out of it, with server-side retrieving the content form HN.
Only for non-authenticated users.

